# Article



## tilokanigk (Jan 21, 2015)

What do you think of this article of FreeBSD on laptops?
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/laptop/article.html


----------



## spanglefox (Jan 21, 2015)

Interesting. I currently run two laptops as FreeBSD machines. Can't say that I have had any issues other than the power management as described in the article. Although I never really use such functions.


----------



## chrbr (Jan 21, 2015)

May be this article is related to old versions because it addresses FreeBSD 4 and FreeBSD 5 many times.


----------



## spanglefox (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes, sometimes that does happen. The contents still seem applicable though. Particularly with half properly implement ACPI from certain vendors and what not.


----------

